# pictures / prints



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy some nice pictures or prints.
I would like something better than the 159 LE imports from china - but I don't want to spend 8000 on an original either.
Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some nice pictures or prints.
> I would like something better than the 159 LE imports from china - but I don't want to spend 8000 on an original either.
> Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


there's always IKEA


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a lovely large second hand print from the CSA Maadi.. I managed to get it home and placed it on the floor to work out exactly where I would put it.. I stood on it


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

There is always Lehnert & Landrock. 
They not only have their classic photos, but also sell prints as well.
You can definitely find something produced right here in Egypt for a modest price.

If you don't want to trek all the way downtown, there is a shop between Coptic Cairo and the Mosque of Amr ibn al-‘As in Fustat selling many of the same things.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can find a printer who can print onto large pieces of canvas like fabric you can take along a jpeg or whatever of the pictures you want. There are sites online to buy images from, like Shutterstock, or you could use a photo you've taken, say a sunrise, or flowing water on the Nile for example, arty stuff. If it's high resolution you can blow it up to poster size. 
I know you can do this in Luxor and Hurghada so there must be a place in Cairo to do it.
The you just get it framed or mounted.
It cost me 150le for a larger than poster size picture, in Hurghada a few years ago.
.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions - the idea of blowing up my own images and printung them onto to canvas sounds really cool.
Think I might get very carried away though!!


----------

